# Another Question about Raw Feeding



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

So Bumi has been eating Raw since we got him and he likes his food so far.
I give him each day:

Morning:
1/4 - 1/3 medallion of Oma's Pride Chicken Mix
1/4 - 1/3 medallion of Oma's Pride Turkey or Beef Mix
To make roughly 1/2 or 3/4 of a medallion
He also has 1-2 cooked egg yolks a week (1/2 every other day or so)

Evening:
Same as morning or only 1/2 of chicken mix
and 1 chicken wing

So roughly 1-1½ medallions a day plus a chicken wing.

If I feed him 3 times a day, he will not eat the mid-day meal, for some reason he just won't. He also doesn't really like treats. He is gaining weight and is healthy so far.
My question is, should I give him anything else to suplement? Like some kind of fish oil or anything else?


PS:
Chicken Mix:
70% meat/bone
10% organ meats (liver/hearts/gizzards)
20% vegetables chicken-(butternut squash/broccoli/kale) 
turkey- (green been, yellow squash ,okra)

Beef Mix:
70% Ground beef / bone
10% organ meats (heart/liver/kidney)
20% vegetables (butternut squash/broccoli/kale)

Thanks!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Usually the premade raw comes with supplements so I wouldn't. I don't supplement and still have great results. I have never fed Oma so not sure about that one but check as most do. 

My other opinion is chicken wings are about 40% of bone so for his evening meal you are giving a lot more bone than meat/organ so if you see he has trouble going potty or it is all white...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

First off not sure why you are mixing both chicken and turkey/beef in one meal. I would keep each meal as a single source protein. As well instead of a cooked egg, it's recommended that you boil water and when it does come to a boil, remove from heat. Then put the egg into the water for 5min. The egg should be runny.

I would keep the eggs to about once a week in place of a meal as it is high in protein. you can mix in some veggies if you like.

I would highly recommend adding fish oil. Most raw food packages are on the very low side of the recommended daily amount. So adding additionaly would be beneficial.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys.

The reason I mix the chk, turkey and beef is because he likes chiken the most, he doesn't eat the beef or turkey as easy as the chkn, so by mixing them I make sure he eats them and has variety (I tried them all separate at one point when I introduced them).

I want to give him fish (DH goes fishing almost every Sunday), so I can give him raw fish, but I am a bit affraid of giving him fish so early (he is almost 5 months).
I'll slow it down with the egg as well. Thanks.
Oh, his poops are fine so far, they are not white, but on the light side. He poops about 2-3 times a day and not little either. :redface:

Where would I get the fish oil from?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Whatever you do, do not feed him fresh fish. Fish should be frozen for minimum of 2 weeks before feeding to kill the bacteria. Watch out for the scales, some dogs are fine but some are not. Sardines in water and Mackeral are fine to feed.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

DanielBMe said:


> Whatever you do, do not feed him fresh fish. Fish should be frozen for minimum of 2 weeks before feeding to kill the bacteria. Watch out for the scales, some dogs are fine but some are not. Sardines in water and Mackeral are fine to feed.


OH, I didn't know that, thanks for telling me. I may just stick with the fish oil rather than risk it with fish (yuck).
Thanks for the help!:tea:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I slowed down with the chicken wings and when I give them, I do not give him the chk mix. 
Also, is it normal that some days he only eats those two meals (and wants nothing more) and others I can feed him 4xs and he'll eat everything?

Two days ago DH gave him breakfast and I did the same after 30 mins (I didn't know DH has given him his food) and the same thing happened later during the day. So he ended up eating 4 times and was just fine. I was shocked that so much food could fit inside such a little body!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is completely normal and natural (think wolves dont eat 3 meals a day). I just had a day where all of mine ate a huge dinner. They were done quickly and I gave them more food. Then none of them wanted breakfast. Dash always does this cycle- gorges himself then rests. It can drive you crazy trying to get them not to be picky and offer different/more food. But my dogs have done this well except Dora who always thinks it is meal time  I have to watch her cause she will get herself sick.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Is funny when he eats like that. He can barely move but you can see his face is so happy! LOL
Tks


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The nutritional lady I met said think of it like thanksgiving, the next day you make soup with the turkey bones and dont overeat (well ideally!)

It really makes you realize they aren't cute little humans in fur coats. I especially see this when little tiny belle growls through her crate with her raw meat when the other dogs look at her  It is hard not to laugh.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> The nutritional lady I met said think of it like thanksgiving, the next day you make soup with the turkey bones and dont overeat (*well ideally*!)...


What? Aren't you supposed to eat till you drop from November to January? Shoot, I've got it all wrong then! eep:


----------

